# Idiots



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

some idiots (i am suspecting from here ) went on to my site as guests and wrot rude and anoying comments all over my site!!!!! :chair: I would like to hear what the administrators have to say about this. if i dont get a good explanation i will advise other people NOT to join this site!!!!! :chair: :chair: 

Sorry to the people that have read this and have had nothing to do with it. i realise you are not all bad people


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Tim, doesnt necessarily mean it came from here. Your forum is public, and forums are attached with spammers all the time. Our local one has been recently been getting hit, kids are on christmas vacation, so gonna do no good things, sum of them.

Placing blame on fishforums.com is not the way to go, i am sure one of the admins here will step in to say something, as if haven't noticed this evening we also were attacked.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

Ok i am very sorry about blaming you guys but i was annoyed and the feedback you have been given me in the spot i have posted my forum web addie


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm i see that, more then likely the attacker on us, saw your thread of 'new forum" and moved onto there, and then tried to blame us. No harm done, just mods dont work 36/7 LOL.

Night
-MP


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It looks like fishkeeper23 and/or some other retarded ape has been having fun on other sites besides this one today.

Tim, we've been known to occasionally attack the boards of those who spam up FishForums with their links, but you haven't done that and so we haven't responded. We only do that to people who really have it coming to them. 
Your troubles are the work of some other clown, not us.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

ok thank you have i been spamming up fish forums if i have i am sorry bout it


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Why have you posted this in the announcement forum Tim? What's this thread got to do with news. If you could tell us the IP address of the user on your forum causing trouble, then we could match it up on this forum and see who's to blame.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

And if it was someone from here, we only spam you if you spam us. We warn first. You shouldn't just blame us for no reason. Also, like CM said, give us the IP and we might be able to match it up..


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Tim said:


> I would like to hear what the administrators have to say about this. if i dont get a good explanation i will advise other people NOT to join this site!!!!! :chair: :chair:



Also, I'm not sure how much harm you could do to us...how many people would trust one person against a huge site like this? Just making a point...


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Tim said:


> If i dont get a good explanation i will advise other people NOT to join this site!!!!! :chair: :chair:


Advise people not to come to this site? If we don't give a good explanation? I know you may be upset about what some people did to your new site, but I don't think it's any use in trying to threaten us. And you know what they say, if you can't beet them, join 'em. Maybe you should think about that, if your knowledge in fishkeeping is so good, instead of trying to compete with us when you are fighting a loosing battle, you might be able to become a moderator on this message board. That's if you've proven that you have the knowledge however, and earned respect through a regular, and valid contribution to this site.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey Tim, 
Well... it is just common for people to mess around at forum, especially guests' mask allows them to post. One more thing is that people may get annoyed with your threads showing up in the News Section.. 
But please don't blame the whole fishforums.com forum about it... I know it's likely to be people from here that bug you but think about it... I am sure that many of us have tried to have a look over your site and I know so far some joined. It could be some or even one guest came up with the idea!
You can even track down the IP to see if it's one person or see if it matches a member's IP!
Good luck with the forum, Tim.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

sorry guys what is an ip. sorry about making a fuss do you guys forgive me?
now i realise that people can spam up other sites and i have banned guests from posting


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Of corse we forgive you, as you only learn through making mistakes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

yeah im over it now but i you wanted the IP here it is

IP: 86.142.117.149 tell me if you get a match please


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

it was only 1 person


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

We have got an exact match. And it's a registered user on Fishforums.com.
We can go further with the matter and take action, but first the moderators will discuss the problem and let you know of the outcome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok thanks for that, sorry guys that i blamed you straight off but i had a feeling that it was from here. and it was only 1 person so its not all of you. thanks for matching up the ip address. would you be able to tell me the outcome either by posting it here or sending a personal message to me? Not trying to tell you guys what to do but this is just my opinion. i think a warning would be fine because there has been no further trouble. thanks for your help.

Tim

ps Cichlid Man what type of fish you have for your signature. the one that changes colour


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Tim said:


> ps Cichlid Man what type of fish you have for your signature. the one that changes colour


They don't change colour, they have evolved to be that way. They are all dottybacks from coral reefs.

I will not proceed the matter regarding your website any further. However, if you would like to take the matter further, you will have to speak to Shaggy, the person who's in charge around here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

no i think its good the way it is we sould all forget about it.. Sound ok?


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

There will be no encouragement of criminal behavior on this site.


----------

